# [solved] mesa-9.1.6 mit r600-llvm-compiler

## schmidicom

Beim Versuch mesa-9.1.6 mit dem USE-Flag "r600-llvm-compiler" zu bauen kommen immer zwei Fehlermeldung die ich zwar beide verstehe aber die zweite nicht nachvollziehen kann.

```
checking for nm... /usr/bin/nm -B

checking for XVMC... yes

Package libclc was not found in the pkg-config search path.

Perhaps you should add the directory containing `libclc.pc'

to the PKG_CONFIG_PATH environment variable

No package 'libclc' found

Package libclc was not found in the pkg-config search path.

Perhaps you should add the directory containing `libclc.pc'

to the PKG_CONFIG_PATH environment variable

No package 'libclc' found

checking for XCB_DRI2... yes

checking for llvm-config... /usr/bin/llvm-config

checking for RADEON... yes

checking for RADEON... yes

checking for LIBUDEV... yes

configure: error: LLVM 3.2 with R600 target enabled is required.

                     To use the r600/radeonsi LLVM backend, you need to fetch the LLVM source from:

                     git://people.freedesktop.org/~tstellar/llvm master

                     and build with --enable-experimental-targets=R600
```

Bei der ersten scheint mesa nicht sonderlich glücklich darüber zu sein das "dev-libs/libclc" nicht installiert ist, aber bei der zweiten liegt mesa komplett daneben denn llvm ist mit r600 Support installiert.

```
# qlist -IUv llvm

sys-devel/llvm-3.3-r1 (abi_x86_32 abi_x86_64 clang gold libffi ocaml python_targets_python2_7 udis86 video_cards_radeon)
```

Einer ne Idee wie ich mesa mit diesem USE-Flag gebaut bekomme?Last edited by schmidicom on Tue Aug 27, 2013 5:49 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## SilverPenguin

Mesa 9.1 verlangt explizit llvm 3.2!

Die änderungen in llvm 3.3 würden Mesa mit diesem USE-Flag nicht kompiliert bekommen.

Du musst im package.unmask Mesa 9.2 freischalten oder du kompilierst llvm 3.2 selbst mit aktiviertem r600 backend(das offizielle ebuild unterstützt nicht das r600 backend in 3.2)

----------

## schmidicom

 *SilverPenguin wrote:*   

> Mesa 9.1 verlangt explizit llvm 3.2!
> 
> Die änderungen in llvm 3.3 würden Mesa mit diesem USE-Flag nicht kompiliert bekommen.
> 
> Du musst im package.unmask Mesa 9.2 freischalten oder du kompilierst llvm 3.2 selbst mit aktiviertem r600 backend(das offizielle ebuild unterstützt nicht das r600 backend in 3.2)

 

Sowas habe ich schon fast befürchtet, trotzdem Danke.

Da aber mesa 9.2 offiziell noch nicht als fertig gilt ist es wohl besser noch ein bisschen zu warten, lange wird es wohl nicht mehr dauern.

----------

## franzf

Ich hatte noch zu kde-Zeiten auf mesa-9999 umgestellt (Lanczos-FIlter in kwin buggy/unperformant mit intel-Treiber) und irgendwie war ich zu faul das wieder in stabile Bahnen zu leiten. Alle 1-2 Wochen wird aktualisiert und bisher hatte ich nie Probleme. Ich gehe daher davon aus, dass der rc2 stabil laufen wird  :Smile:  Solltest dann aber auch das neueste kernel-release nehmen (aktuell 3.10.9).

----------

## schmidicom

mesa-9999 ist mir dann doch eine spur zu experimentell, vor allem bei meinen Versuchen mit Steam (so weit wie möglich) von Windows zu Linux umzuziehen.  :Wink: 

----------

